# FWW's top 10 tips to prevent shop fires



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

http://www.finewoodworking.com/item/23927/10-ways-to-avoid-shop-fires :thumbsup: bill
Also interesting comments below.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Excellent article Bill, thanks for posting. This is especially important to me since my shop is in my attached garage. I can't imagine losing my house or family to a fire from my hobby. I have one fire extinguisher in there now and I don't let dust accumulate, but I have some things to think about now after reading this. I do need to do a better job disposing and storing things, especially since I use a propane buddy heater in the winter. No time like the now.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Good article....

#9 Install a sprinkler system...that's a little unreasonable and most likely cost-prohibitive for most small home-workshop types like us, but a sound idea.

#2 Don't smoke in the shop.  Now come on. That's just insane. Way over the top, inspector! I come out to the shop to get away from the rigors of everyday life...a cold can of Bud Light and a good, mellow gas station cigar are my escape mechanisms....you can't be  serious about this one...

(tongue in cheek)
regards,
smitty


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

smitty1967 said:


> Good article....
> 
> #9 Install a sprinkler system...that's a little unreasonable and most likely cost-prohibitive for most small home-workshop types like us, but a sound idea.
> 
> ...


Just ask Larryl on BT3Central about the consequences of smoking in the shop...


----------

